

A surprisingly deep AI/sci-fi/surveillance flick from the early 70s - cjauvin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDrRrZSEqxI

======
mark_l_watson
I own all three books in that series. One was out of print and I paid a lot
for it. Excellent reads!

